# New trek 5000



## jan r (Jul 29, 2007)

Got my new bike a week and a half ago and have put close to 300 miles on it. I am real happy with it and love the ride. First road bike that I ever owened. useing it as training for my mt bikeing, but I am becomming addicted to the road real fast. First ride out on it was last saturday and did a 45 mile ride, then the next 4 days did 20 miles each day. I did not get to ride on thursday but did ride friday and did another 20, But today was the biggest ride for me yet and got to do a 53 mile ride and really enjoyed it.I have been mt bikeing for the past 15 years and feel that its time to step it up a little and to also experience a new form of cycleing to me. I am really likeing the bike and the ride its not anything like my 5 inch travle full sus bike but then again I'm not rideing the woods and hitting rocks roots and drops like I do on the mtb. now as far as the bike goes it's full cardon frame and the ride is smooth and compliant to the veriing road surfaces and feels good. The handleing is verry good and love the quick responsiveness and fast acceleration that it has. I know its not the fastest or lightest bike out there but I bought the best bike I could afford and the bike is very decently spec'd for what I paid. The 5000 has a very solid feel and and is not flexy when standing and pedaling hard but still has a very compliant ride. Yes I guess I am hooked in. now I dont have any pictures yet but may get some up in the next few days but would like to see some other 5000's and see what you all have done to them. so anyone with a 5000 please post up and lets see some pictures and specs and maybe list any upgrades. 
Ride on 
Jan R


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I don't have a 5000 but, have ridden one. I agree it's a great ride, quiet and refined, and stable. While most of the Treks appear to be somewhat of a bargain when compared against their competition, this is probably especially true of the 5000.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

jan r said:


> Got my new bike a week and a half ago and have put close to 300 miles on it. I am real happy with it and love the ride. First road bike that I ever owened. useing it as training for my mt bikeing, but I am becomming addicted to the road real fast. First ride out on it was last saturday and did a 45 mile ride, then the next 4 days did 20 miles each day. I did not get to ride on thursday but did ride friday and did another 20, But today was the biggest ride for me yet and got to do a 53 mile ride and really enjoyed it.I have been mt bikeing for the past 15 years and feel that its time to step it up a little and to also experience a new form of cycleing to me. I am really likeing the bike and the ride its not anything like my 5 inch travle full sus bike but then again I'm not rideing the woods and hitting rocks roots and drops like I do on the mtb. now as far as the bike goes it's full cardon frame and the ride is smooth and compliant to the veriing road surfaces and feels good. The handleing is verry good and love the quick responsiveness and fast acceleration that it has. I know its not the fastest or lightest bike out there but I bought the best bike I could afford and the bike is very decently spec'd for what I paid. The 5000 has a very solid feel and and is not flexy when standing and pedaling hard but still has a very compliant ride. Yes I guess I am hooked in. now I dont have any pictures yet but may get some up in the next few days but would like to see some other 5000's and see what you all have done to them. so anyone with a 5000 please post up and lets see some pictures and specs and maybe list any upgrades.
> Ride on
> Jan R



You took the words right out of my mouth.... well some of them .The ones with the correct spelling.... just kidding. I picked up my 5000 in April and I too am now hooked to RBing after 15 years of fanatical mtbing. I have put over 2500 miles on it , only required a minor tuneup after the first 6 weeks which is normal for any new bike. 

Its an 06 the ugly blue one! I saved a hand full of money because the LBS had one left in a 58 cm. He slapped some mtb 505s on it and a cheap computer. I weighed it at 19.5 lbs!
I since swapped the pedals for some Keo sprints ,tires to Rubino Pros, seat to San Marco Caymono, managed to get it down to 18.5 lbs


----------



## jan r (Jul 29, 2007)

*here is a picture*

I finally got around to takeing a couple of pictures so here it is. It is a 52 and all stock except for the seat. Not planning any upgrades for a long time, happy with it the way it is.
Ride On 
Jan R


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Got my wife a 5000 WSD in a size 47. She's been very happy with it. Changed out the Bontrager crank and tripple chain ring for a 105 tripple--LBS did it for free under warranty even though it was outside the period by a few months. Apparently the middle chain ring got a bent or worn tooth. The 105 works much better now.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

johngfoster said:


> Got my wife a 5000 WSD in a size 47. She's been very happy with it. Changed out the Bontrager crank and tripple chain ring for a 105 tripple--LBS did it for free under warranty even though it was outside the period by a few months. Apparently the middle chain ring got a bent or worn tooth. The 105 works much better now.



She got a free set of cranks because the middle ring was worn or bent? Damn I like that LBS its staffed by moreons


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

SCC said:


> She got a free set of cranks because the middle ring was worn or bent? Damn I like that LBS its staffed by moreons


Actually they replaced it "under warranty", so Trek took the hit. We had to wait until they sent the parts to the LBS before the work could be done. And yes, I really like my LBS. They are good people. Here's to The Spoke Shop in Billings, MT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

